# Who feeds Eukanuba? Can you help me for a second?



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how long it would take to finish a 40lb bag if you feed 5 cups a day. Would anyone be so kind as to weigh out a cup of kibble for me? The one I would use would be Large Breed, but I think as long as its Eukanuba, it should all be pretty similar. I would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't feed Eukanuba, but I found the number of grams/cup on this site. They say it's 88g/cup, so 5 cups is 0.44 kg, and 40 pounds is 18.18 kg, so a 40 lb bag should last 41 days.


----------

